
Prototyping 50 Games in One Semester - naish
http://www.gamasutra.com/features/20051026/gabler_01.shtml
======
wallflower
Some of these games (gravity head with friend's heads) could be adapted into
social network widgets and may stand out because throwing sheep at the end of
the day can get trite

------
bprater
This was from 2005. Great article, regardless.

